# New Addition!



## Malkavan (Mar 13, 2016)

So this little guy joined the family yesterday  






So yeah, meet George, everyone!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 13, 2016)

Very nice! The addiction continues  Not long before it's an albino Darwin, then an RSP, next you know you'll be sleeping with a 10 ft olive :lol:


----------



## Iguana (Mar 13, 2016)

Great looking jungle, congrats on the new addition!


----------



## Malkavan (Mar 14, 2016)

Update: upon a closer inspection now there's been some time to settle in we've discovered she's in fact a Georgina  Most likely, in any case XP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 14, 2016)

Georgie covers both bases,lol.


----------



## Malkavan (Mar 14, 2016)

Hehe, that's actually a really good idea, Pine! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Herpo (Mar 14, 2016)

Very nice snake! They are wonderful!


----------



## SKYWLKR (Mar 14, 2016)

I love the crazy teddy bear that Jungles have on their heads! Just like their nature!


----------

